# Clonezilla non mi riscrive i file salvati [Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao,

a causa della rottura del hd vorrei clonare il veccio sistema precedentemente salvato con clonezilla.

Siccome clonezilla non trova una cartella /tmp  non riesce a ripristinare la partizione.

conoscete un modo per scrivere i file salvati senza usare clonezilla?

nella cartella del salvataggio ho visto tre grossi file che sommati fanno il mio vecchio sistema.

Attendo fiducioso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ecco perché faccio a meno dei "programmini" del piffero, ti lasciano sempre a terra al minimo problema.

A naso direi che non hai spazio sulla temporanea capiente alla necessità di esplodere il cosiddetto backup. *clonezilla.org wrote:*   

> Limitations:
> 
> [omissis]
> 
> Due to the image format limitation, the image can not be explored or mounted. You can _NOT_ recovery single file from the image. However, you still have workaround to make it, read this.

 Hai letto questo?

----------

## saverik

Adesso si!!

Domani se riesco a trovare un po di tempo ci provo e vi tengo informati.

A proposito di programma da usare,tu quale pensavi per un ssd.?

mi ero informato ma dd era sconsigliato e clonezilla ne parlavano bene...  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non faccio backup totali, li trovo inutili ed inaffidabili rispetto all'approccio "atomico" (tradizionale, è con certi sistemi inoperativi proprietari che è nata la mania del programmino che copia tutto), archivio separatamente i pacchetti binari creati con quickpkg ed i dati (che sono l'unica cosa importante) li archivio in tar.bz2 se è il caso o direttamente sui dischi esterni così come sono.

----------

## saverik

Quindi dici che mi conviene usare quickpkg per fare dei backup .

Il fatto e' che non essendo proprio una cima, se ho il backup della partizione dove risiede il sistema posso ripristinarlo in 5 minuti... mentre se devo installare tutto da zero con compilazioni etc ci impiego 3 giorni...(se tutto va bene  :Laughing:  ) 

A dire la verita' ho usato clonezilla con profitto molte volte.

Stasera vedo cosa riesco a fare.

----------

## djinnZ

Ho detto che ti conviene spezzare il più possibile i backup.

E soprattutto i dati sono una cosa, assolutamente insostituibili, il software, per quanto ti possa rompere ricompilarlo lo puoi sempre reinstallare.

Non vale la pena di copiarli insieme.

Lo stage4 è un grosso tar con l'intero sistema, se viene danneggiato (ad esempio per un errore fisico su alcuni settori) anche in minima parte, è tutto perso.

Una serie di pacchetti di piccole dimensioni potranno vederne qualcuno danneggiato ma a quel punto lo ricompili e basta.

Per il resto ti basta una copia delle etc e di eventuali dir in var. Lo puoi fare con tar, 7z, xz, cpio o quel che diavolo ti pare.

----------

## saverik

Eccomi finalmente a destinazione.

Mi scuso, ma solo ieri sera ho avuto il tempo di continuare il lavoro che avevo lasciato in sospeso.

Quindi,mi sono ricopiato la cartella con il salvataggio di clonezilla e riprovando ho raggiunto una percentuale di successo del 99.8%   :Very Happy:  .

Quindi penso che con un aggiornamento profondo e totale tutto si possa risolvere.

Scrivo dal portatile con gentoo .. però l'aggiornamento profondo mi preoccupa... ho installato libreoffice e chrome e questi mostri richiedono un giorno di compilazione al mio piccolino  :Crying or Very sad:  .

Boh.. ti faro sapere.

----------

## djinnZ

un ciclo di for per qcheck --skip-protected -B dovrebbe consentirti di rivedere il grosso dei problemi. Invece che andare di -e @world che è abbastanza doloroso.

----------

## saverik

chiudo il post!!!!

Ho preferito ricompilare daccapo tutto perche non mi ci raccapezzavo piu' visto le modifiche che avevo fatto (e che non  ricordavo piu').

Ho approfittato del fatto per passare a Systemd .

Grazie per il sostegno e il tempo dedicatomi.

Saverik

----------

